# New England style hot dog rolls



## mdboatbum (Feb 28, 2015)

These are something I've always wanted to try but could never find in a store. Always thought a special pan was required to make them. Then I saw a video on Food Wishes where he made them in a regular sheet pan. I gave it a try and wow!! They're really awesome. 
Sorry I didn't take pics of the process but I was on my own and didn't have enough hands. 
Start with a good soft bread dough. The old tried and true Amish sandwich bread dough would work nicely:

6 cups bread flour
2 cups water
2/3 cup sugar
1/4 cup oil
1 pkg yeast
2tsp salt. 

I went ahead and used the recipe in the video with a couple little changes. This is for 8 rolls:

1lb bread flour
1 cup water 
1 egg
2TB honey
3tb melted butter.
1.5 tsp salt

Mix, knead and rise dough in the usual fashion. See Roller's thread on the Amish bread or MANY others here on SMF if you're unsure of the process. 

After the initial rise, punch it down on a floured board and shape in to a rectangle approx as wide as you want your rolls. For me this ended up being roughly 7" wide by about 12" long. 

Then with a pizza cutter slice into 1.5" strips. So each piece is 7"X1.5". Make sense?

Then place then 1/4" apart on a parchment liked sheet pan with the cut edges up. In other words, after you slice them you're rotating each one 90°. 
With a sharp knife or razor blade, make a shallow incision down the middle of the top of each roll Then liberally brush each one with melted butter, making sure to get it down between the rolls. Let rise for an hour or until just about doubled. 
Bake at 375° for 20-25 minutes or until golden brown. 
After they're cooled, cut down 2/3 of the way through the top. Then butter the sides and toast in a skillet over medium heat. 
Plop a hot dog or sausage in, add fixings' and enjoy.


----------



## tropics (Feb 28, 2015)

Md How many buns did that make? They do look good.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 28, 2015)

Looks awesome man !  Thanks for the post & the recipe... I gotta give these a try with some brats !  

:points1:


----------



## tropics (Feb 28, 2015)

tropics said:


> Md How many buns did that make? They do look good.


Disregard I just reread the recipe.


----------



## mdboatbum (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks guys!  And thanks for the point. They really are easy and make a big difference in the whole hot dog eating experience. I was talking to my Mother-in-law the other night and she said that's what Howard Johnson's used to serve. She was thrilled to hear She now has a source[emoji]128516[/emoji]. Guess I'd better get another batch going and Mail her some.


----------



## cliffcarter (Mar 1, 2015)

The rolls look delicious, but you need to put a red hot dog in them to get the true taste of New England.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Great for lobster rolls, too.


----------



## disco (Mar 1, 2015)

Looks great! Thanks for the recipe.

Disco


----------



## flagg (Mar 19, 2016)

Tagging for later use


----------

